
‘DroneGun’ takes down rogue aircraft from over a mile away - eth0up
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2016/11/28/dronegun-takes-down-rogue-aircraft-from-over-a-mile-away/
======
_coldfire
Jamming is the only serious contender in anti-drone technology. Somewhat
infuriating watching the latest new fad in the news every week.

Using eagles to take out drones is tantamount to animal abuse, expensive guns
that shoot nets are easily overwhelmed by simply buying another drone, none of
the these fad solutions can scale.

Meanwhile companies like Department 13 and few others in the sphere have some
fairly advanced tech and could take on swarms. They can safely hijack the
signal to bring it down in public areas rather than bricking it 200m in the
air like most jammers seem to do. Not necessarily the best thing in crowded
areas.

